

PrivateCore nets $2.25M to build a hardened hypervisor - sweis
http://gigaom.com/cloud/privatecore-nets-2-25m-to-build-a-hardened-hypervisor/

======
sweis
We are looking for OS and security hackers. Contact us at jobs@privatecore.com
or visit <http://www.privatecore.com/careers.html> for more info!

